# This months GON Hall Of Shame...



## WSB (Aug 3, 2008)

I just read it ...this guy, shot 8 gobblers this year, had illegal possession of alligator parts, shot one turkey on private land and when he got busted is standing there with a big smile on his face with the DNR officers in the picture. I can understand why they are smiling but he looks like he won a contest or something. When GON contacted him he says "I had a real good year unfortunately, I saw60 gobblers and didn't think eight would hurt anything bad." He also got caught when he was 17 for shooting a big buck from the road and lost his license for two years. His fines totaled $2,443 and got a one year hunting suspension, if he were to violate that it would be increased to a two year suspension or a lifetime ban from hunting. I'm I wrong to think he should of already got the lifetime ban? It sounds like to me he will just keep poaching when he does get them back, having no license probaly aint going to stop him now.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 3, 2008)

He should be fined for being that goofy looking. Although it looks like it may be congenital. 

I think he actually was enjoying the attention.


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 3, 2008)

I thought that picture was odd too.


----------



## rumcreek (Aug 3, 2008)

the caption under the picture should read " I poached 8 gobblers and won this camo shotgun" A better picture would have been him laying on the ground in cuffs with the warden standing over him with one foot on his back.


----------



## jayrun (Aug 4, 2008)

he actually looked mentally handicapped to me.

Jay


----------



## little rascal (Aug 4, 2008)

*Same impression*

I got when I seen the pic!


> when he got busted is standing there with a big smile on his face with the DNR officers in the picture. I can understand why they are smiling but he looks like he won a contest or something.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 4, 2008)

License suspension won't stop this guy from hunting...if you hunt enough, or hang around hunters enough, you know "this guy". Anybody wanna bet where he will be this fall? More than likely he will be hunting out of "Mobile Unit #1" on your county's dirt roads.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah Im with you fellers... the pic threw me for a loop.


----------



## Jriley (Aug 4, 2008)

Some people like attention whether it's positive or negative. He probably knew he was going into the H.O.S.


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 4, 2008)

He was enjoying his 15 minutes of fame...


----------



## puredrenalin (Aug 4, 2008)

godogs57 said:


> License suspension won't stop this guy from hunting...if you hunt enough, or hang around hunters enough, you know "this guy". Anybody wanna bet where he will be this fall? More than likely he will be hunting out of "Mobile Unit #1" on your county's dirt roads.



I concur on that!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 4, 2008)

most poachers do enjoy the attention they get. It's bragging rights with their scum pals. They may be sorry they get caught but they aren't sorry they did it.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah.. I bet 8 gobblers was a down year for him.

When I saw his poop-eating grin, I knew he was thinking, "They don't know I've averaged 10 for the last several years".

What a buffoon.


----------



## huntfish (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow....I'm in GON.......


----------



## Scoutman (Aug 4, 2008)

Why do you think all law enforcement treat everyone they stop like a moron! He's the reason! I'm sure glad he is representing me as a hunter.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 4, 2008)

It never ceases to amaze me how arrogant these people that get caught are. Just like the guy that they featured that got caught in Fulton county this past deer season.


----------



## pnome (Aug 4, 2008)

8!?!?!?  I'm just trying to get 1!


----------



## duke13 (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't believe GON posted that pic! That sure ain't no representation of the good stuff they usually print.
Sounds like a letter to the editor is in the making!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 4, 2008)

WSB said:


> I just read it ...this guy, shot 8 gobblers this year, had illegal possession of alligator parts, shot one turkey on private land and when he got busted is standing there with a big smile on his face with the DNR officers in the picture. I can understand why they are smiling but he looks like he won a contest or something. When GON contacted him he says "I had a real good year unfortunately, I saw60 gobblers and didn't think eight would hurt anything bad." He also got caught when he was 17 for shooting a big buck from the road and lost his license for two years. His fines totaled $2,443 and got a one year hunting suspension, if he were to violate that it would be increased to a two year suspension or a lifetime ban from hunting. I'm I wrong to think he should of already got the lifetime ban? It sounds like to me he will just keep poaching when he does get them back, having no license probaly aint going to stop him now.





It sure seems to be a fairly light sentence considering it is not his first time willfully violating game laws.
Maybe after a second conviction they ought to be forced to have "Scumbag Poacher" tattoed on there forehead.


----------



## diamondback (Aug 4, 2008)

He looks pretty stupid to me.I like the comment about he would have to work instead of hunt.I know his type.He is either from a well to do family that has always bailed him out of trouble and doesnt think anything about it ,or from a family of poachers and that way is all he knows.If he works at all ,I bet he dont during hunting season.And he will be out there cruisin the roads come fall.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 4, 2008)

jayrun said:


> he actually looked mentally handicapped to me.
> 
> Jay



There was a pic of a second guy in GON with that same look - he shot the #25 best ranked deer last year


----------



## turky93 (Aug 4, 2008)

i think DNR should be ashamed to have that picture in GON. all 3 of em are standing there justa smiling.


----------



## shoot2grill (Aug 5, 2008)

If I would have just looked at the picture and not read the story I would have thought D.N.R. gave him a shotgun for helping catch a poacher!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm like ya'll... After looking at the picture, I had to go back and read it twice to see if I  was missing something.  The little fella sure seemed to be enjoying himself.


----------



## dusty80 (Aug 5, 2008)

shoot2grill said:


> If I would have just looked at the picture and not read the story I would have thought D.N.R. gave him a shotgun for helping catch a poacher!



No kidding......Like he won it a the NWTF banquet!!!


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 5, 2008)

Yep, I read the story just to try to figure out why he was smiling.  Heck, he wasn't just smiling...he was grinnin' form ear to ear!

Wierd pic.


----------



## K80 (Aug 5, 2008)

someone scan the pic and post it for those of us that don't get the mag.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd prefer our not having his picture out here for him to gloat over. I'd rather not give him any more attention. He obviously loves all the fame and attention he's getting anyway.


----------



## BPR (Aug 5, 2008)

From the picture and his comments to GON, its obvious that he isn't sorry.  I agree that he deserves a lifetime ban.  

The 8th turkey that he killed was poached off of private property from the road.  He had cut off the beard and feet and thrown the body out into the woods.  

What a loser.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 6, 2008)

Anybody know this Moron, he's what tar and turkey feathers were made for!!!! they should have made him eat that rotting turkey carcass he wasted. Yeah I thought he was getting a TIPS prize for turning in the poacher.


----------



## LKS2 (Aug 6, 2008)

I wish that the DNR would confiscate poachers property that was used in committing the crime.  Every thing from their guns and ammo, truck, home, etc..  The DNR then could auction most of it off.  A couple of states while having laws on the books never confiscated property until the past couple of years.  I read an article where I think it was Kansas where they took a guys house and truck.  If the state started doing that I'd imagine there would be a lot less repeat offenders.


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 6, 2008)

Does the DNR usually let people charged with hunting violations handle their gun, I thought they confiscated the weapon if it is a big violation (as this was).  I've never been charged with a violation so I don't know the procedure.

I've always seen police frisk someone to make sure they don't have weapons when they are suspected of a crime.  The gun in his hand was the weirdest park of the whole picture.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Aug 9, 2008)

Agree 100%. Picture and story does not go together. The story reads he has been caught before breaking the law. He ought to have had the BIG hammer dropped on em.


----------



## JD (Aug 9, 2008)

shoot2grill said:


> If I would have just looked at the picture and not read the story I would have thought D.N.R. gave him a shotgun for helping catch a poacher!





Confederate_Jay said:


> I'm like ya'll... After looking at the picture, I had to go back and read it twice to see if I  was missing something.  The little fella sure seemed to be enjoying himself.



My thoughts exactly. I can not  believe that they posted that pic like that.


----------



## jneil (Aug 10, 2008)

This guy will continue poaching unless he's put away for good. Taking his guns and not letting him buy a hunting license will do 0 to keep him from doing it again.


----------



## mikelogg (Aug 10, 2008)

I too thought this was the strangest picture i have ever seen.Before i read the story,I thought this guy had won a shotgun in a DNR raffle.I have always been under the impression that L.E. took guns away from the bad guys? Maybe I am missing something here.


----------



## 1222DANO (Aug 13, 2008)

short little fat punk killing my turkeys ha


----------



## ngaboy3 (Aug 23, 2008)

i'm his wife and i hate him too


----------



## ngaboy3 (Aug 23, 2008)

will said daniel is his best friend bff lol


----------



## jaymax00 (Aug 24, 2008)

I still look at this picture and think that is the wrong caption under it. Im hoping this is the guy that turned in the poacher. I mean come on, no wonder We cant catch these night hunters and road hunters around here. The dnr take to much time with autograph signings with the poachers they do catch, or atleast that what the picture looks like.


----------



## Encore Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

The only mistake this dude made was getting caught..........

Being greedy makes you not think straight.......


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 24, 2008)

he should be banned for longer than a year. problem is.... following the guidelines of the law obviously isn't important to this "unfortunately lucky hunter".


----------



## cape buffalo (Aug 24, 2008)

This reminds me of all the dui drivers Ive seen on tv when they get caught..


----------



## moonrise (Aug 24, 2008)

Give the little feller a break. He's happy cause he's getting a free ride to visit his kinfolks who's already in the clink.


----------



## ngaboy3 (Aug 24, 2008)

*sorry*

Sorry for the post under my name. My friend got on my computer and i didn't log out and he decided to write that stuff. Sorry


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 24, 2008)

WSB said:


> I'm I wrong to think he should of already got the lifetime ban? It sounds like to me he will just keep poaching when he does get them back, having no license probaly aint going to stop him now.



So then a lifetime ban would do nothing to curtail the poaching.  At least with an incentive (a la suspension), he might do better.


----------



## chase870 (Aug 24, 2008)

8 Turkeys for $2400.00, thats cheaper than a hunt with a outfitter. There lies the problem, not just poachers all crime there is no punnishment. If you dont believe it steal something in Walton County, the DA will give you 12 months probation, no jail time. How hard do you have to work? A life of crime looks better every day. Its not the DNR its the whole country, look at the DA's And the judges that handle the case after the arrest, thats where the problem is.
















4


----------



## Ironhead (Aug 25, 2008)

Some locals from that area say he killed a big 10 point buck with a rifle just a few days ago.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Aug 28, 2008)

I just had a chance to read the article last night; Whata scumbag!!
And then his comment to gon was that they threw a wrench in his hunting and he will be working now...


----------



## Forkhorn (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the DNR officers posing with him like he's the sportsman of the year P's me off more than anything! I would like to think a picture of that scum in cuffs face down in the dirt would be more in line with how the officers should be treating him.


----------



## Jesset289 (Nov 29, 2008)

I dont know how i missed this. I see this guy everyday. I need to show this thread to him.


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 29, 2008)

there aint but 40 sometin cards in that deck yall !!!   i knew some folks like him .... they are all in jail now too !!


----------

